# Calibers "Membership"



## beenthereshotthat (Sep 4, 2016)

I would strongly recommend you consider how often you will shoot @ Calibers before you spend money on a "Membership".
1. There are no evening hours at Calibers. You can't go home from work, and then go to shoot.
2. The number of weekends that they are actually open is not 52. Any 3 day weekend, they will be closed, no matter what their "calendar" says. Frequently they close Sunday because things "get slow". 

Today (Sept 4, 2016) they are closed again. Their calendar said they would be open this weekend, but it has been changed to closed for today. My work schedule is such that I can only shoot on Sundays, or evenings after 6 PM. During the last 5 years they have not been open more than 45 Sundays in any year, and some years less. That usually goes for Saturdays as well, but that would not affect me.

Since your "membership" is only good on weekends, figure that they will be available a maximum or 90 days a year, at best. Factor that into your decision making.

I have shot there since before Wayne retired and sold the range, the availability has decreased since then quite a bit.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Since your profile says North Carolina, I assume you mean Calibers in Greensboro. While it is a little bit of a drive, try Sportsman's Lodge or if you're willing to buy a membership Carolina Guns and Gear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

